# Xbox 360 Dash Update tomorrow!



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

The new Xbox 360 dashboard update - 360 Experience becomes available on the 19th

It should be interesting to see exactly what else has actually been added over the new look and feel.

And we should all allow that little bit of extra time tomorrow for it to download and install before we start gaming...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Been wondering when this was out, now i know.

Now im off to find out what they have changed/added.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

How do we get this update - via live?


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

im REALLY looking forward to the update, it looks superb.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive had it on my machine for the past week or so....if you install it early you wont be able to get on live until tomorrow...

Its better than the old one as its a bit more intuative, you have quicker access to info without having to go all the way back to the dashboard when playing games.

But for me the biggest bonus is being able to install the games to the HD, you still need to keep the disc in there though (so no copying your rental games), but it makes loading much faster and you dont have to put up with the drive noise.

The update can be downloaded and installed by burning it to a disc or off a usb stick...its only 8mb or so, hopefully live wont die tomorrow whilst people are getting it.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> But for me the biggest bonus is being able to install the games to the HD, you still need to keep the disc in there though (so no copying your rental games), but it makes loading much faster and you dont have to put up with the drive noise.


:doublesho AWESOME!!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> I
> But for me the biggest bonus is being able to install the games to the HD, you still need to keep the disc in there though (so no copying your rental games), but it makes loading much faster and you dont have to put up with the drive noise.


Sounds ok but does this mean there will be more processing power used? If it does I guess there will be more xbox's overheating and breaking.

Ring of Red Death!

I hope its a lot faster, it can take a long time to send a message or find out your gamerscore on a certain game. I heard they are making the chat feature better by alowing you to talk to 4 people at a time instead of one on one.


----------

